# Toronto trip



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Slightly off topic but anyone have any recommendations for places to eat in Toronto. Staying at the Le Germain hotel Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

M3OC Rules said:


> Slightly off topic but anyone have any recommendations for places to eat in Toronto. Staying at the Le Germain hotel Monday and Tuesday.


I have been a few times, but don't recall restaurant names. Ask the man himself @TrevP


----------



## TOFLYIN (May 28, 2018)

Ok, where to start....if you haven't been to Toronto before you are in for a treat. Really, just think of a type of food and you will easily find it within 15 min walk from your hotel. You wan't authentic Ethiopian? No problem finding a restaurant with a Ethiopian cook and wait staff. Pick a country or food type and it is in Toronto. Best bet is the Yelp app. I live downtown and love to eat here. 6 years and haven't even scratched the surface yet. If you want to narrow your food type down I will recommend a couple for you.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

M3OC Rules said:


> Slightly off topic but anyone have any recommendations for places to eat in Toronto. Staying at the Le Germain hotel Monday and Tuesday.


Dude, you're right in the heart of the downtown area with TONs of places to eat! Check out Queen street which has an incredible night life.

Check out the map here for places to eat but https://www.blogto.com/restaurants/ is a great site to see cool places to eat that are vetted.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks all. Had a great trip. We realized we didn't give ourselves nearly enough time and were scrambling to even hit some of the top tourist destinations. I would love to spend a month there. I highly recommend the Le Germain hotel. Also loved to see the Model 3's driving around town!


----------

